# Utah from March 23-28 (Best place?)



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Play it by ear when you get here. Check all the resorts and go with the best snow. You can get discount lift tickets at the local ski shops. What kind of terrain are you wanting to ride?


----------



## axelsillo (Nov 25, 2010)

Well I'm kind of intrigued for steeper terrain, but I like trees, groomers, open terrain, etc. I just want to progress my riding all that I can... I'm more of a freerider although I like to hit some jumps in the park or in natural terrain...


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

axelsillo said:


> I really don't care about night life, my group just wants to board hard for 4 days!!


My group is the same way these days :thumbsup: Some of us are also hitting UT around that time, and I have the same question as you about where to go. Tough decision since there's what, 14 resorts around SLC? I think ones we've been considering doing at least a day at Snowbird and a day at Brighton. Not sure about the other days yet, but prob considering Park City, Solitude, Canyons?


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

listen to snowvols and play it by ear. I know it can make some people anxious not having a trip planned begining to end but committing to anything now will just lead to disappointment.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

nice thing about Utah is that you don't really have to plan ahead where you're going. get a rental car and you can go to whatever resort you want. You can easily do 4 days at 4 different resorts. I recommend doing that. Snowbird, Solitude, Canyons, and Brighton.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Shocktroop531 said:


> nice thing about Utah is that you don't really have to plan ahead where you're going. get a rental car and you can go to whatever resort you want. You can easily right 4 days at 4 different resorts. I recommend doing that. Snowbird, Solitude, Canyons, and Brighton.


Agreed! The travel time from the valley to any one of the resorts is minimal, good "unwind time" and worth the flexibility. The four suggested resorts are a good call. I've never heard anything worth while at Park City Resort (though the town is a good time), but I can vouch for Snowbird, Canyons, and Brighton. Hit Brighton on one of their night-riding days. Then you can extend the day well into the evening hours.


----------



## axelsillo (Nov 25, 2010)

I've been thinking about brighton also, and also heard that canyons is really good.
But is one day enough to get the best out of each mountain? I mean, I don't want to just say, yeah I've been there... I want to explore and get the best possible out of any mountain, even if it takes the whole 4 days... there's always the next year for the others!!


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

axelsillo said:


> I've been thinking about brighton also, and also heard that canyons is really good.
> But is one day enough to get the best out of each mountain? I mean, I don't want to just say, yeah I've been there... I want to explore and get the best possible out of any mountain, even if it takes the whole 4 days... there's always the next year for the others!!


That is the beauty of not planning. You can always say "I want to go back there" or "I've had enough of this place." I had enough with one day at the Canyons and one Day at Brighton, but I made return visits to the Bird. As already stated, it all depends on the conditions at each mountain. I went in mid-january and the conditions were just so-so, so you'll want to go to the least visited resort for the powder stashes. (No, Snowbird is not the least-visited.....it just had a ton of accessible terrain.)


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

the weather at that time of year can be rather erratic... it may be hot and blue bird meaning tons of slush, or it could be cold and dry meaning icy crap, or it could have a storm cycle giving a foot a day you just never know.. heres a few general guidelines for spring weather

if its clear and warm the pc resorts get early morning sun so they slush up early youll need a good wax for late in the day when it can get really slow

if its clear and warm the cottonwood resorts get afternoon sun so they can still be a bit firm/icy in the mornings but great from noon to closing

if its been clear for a long time we may have an inversion .. youll know if you fly in and cant see the city from the smog ... when we have an inversion temps in the higher elevations are actually higher than those in the valley (hence the inversion name) and can mean slush all day at every resort .. by the way inversions can set up anytime theres prolonged periods of no snow .. ive ridden hoodys and slush in January during inversions

if its icy solitude and the bird wont be too fun due to their steep terrain ... its great when its got new snow but not very fun when its icy and hard packed

obviously if its nuking any resort will be fun but the cottonwood resorts are better than the pc resorts on good deep days

the pc resorts have the best parks and the cottonwood resorts have the better back country ..in pc the canyons has better slack country than than pc


----------



## axelsillo (Nov 25, 2010)

thank you very much. hopefully we get some good snow for that time!!! (I'll be praying!!!)


----------

